# Developing .qtz Effects for iMovie '09?



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Would like to develop custom iMovie effects in Quartz composer. iMovie 06 used to do this, you could just drag and drop.

Now when I try to add a new .qtz to the resources folder in iMovie '09, it doesn't appear in the transitions list. Is there a .plist somewhere I need to add it to? I know you can currently hack the existing ones, but I'd rather not go through the headache.

Or is Apple deliberately preventing people from adding custom effects in the new iMovie.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

So it is possible to edit the .qtz files in quartz composer but there has to be another list somewhere that assigns the effects to the list in iMovie... I'm starting to think it's part of the bundle (not editable).

Pity... this would be an amazing feature and I would definitely use iMovie way more often.


----------

